# Is this a Ahli?



## Stephen&amp;Mark (Oct 30, 2008)

Saw some pics saying it was a yellow collar peacock


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It isn't an ahli, or a fryeri. Could you post a larger picture?


----------



## Stephen&amp;Mark (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## al03_b0ii (Oct 27, 2008)

peacock?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

it is a Sciaenochromis fryeri, mine looked just like it when it was smaller.


----------



## Stephen&amp;Mark (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks, does yours look very colourfull now?


----------



## Alisonj (Aug 24, 2008)

I think judging from the second pic that it looks alot more like a Otopharynx Lithobate yellow blaze.
Is the dorsal fin yellow or white? I dont think I have ever seen an electric blue with a yellow dorsal fin.


----------



## tyrone (Mar 20, 2003)

Looks hormoned and more like O.lithobates.


----------



## Stephen&amp;Mark (Oct 30, 2008)

It has a white dorsal fin


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Looks like way too many bars for a fryeri, maybe a Placidochromis sp. or peacock?


----------

